

Show HN: People Food - $7 Office Lunches for Hungry Startups - jmhamel
http://www.pplfood.com/

======
Spectral
Landing page looks nice. Should probably change your "Tell me more!" button as
I expected to find out more information upon clicking on it, but instead it
felt more like a "I'm interested, sign me up!" Also I noticed the middle of
the page is an image, which is noticeably blurred when stretched out on my
monitor so you may want to change that. Good luck!

~~~
jmhamel
Thanks for the feedback, I really appreciate it! Already changed the button :)

------
droid_w
Looks very nice. When the team is small and everybody can have lunch in office
together it's fantastic for the culture and strengthens the bonding.

~~~
jmhamel
Thanks! It's my own little way of supporting startups & innovation in SF :)

------
thatswrong0
I'd be curious to see the portion sizes and how it compares to SpoonRocket
over in the East Bay.

